# 5 1/2" / 6 1/2" corded circcular saws



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

i own 2 makita lxt and switched all my cordless to them,its a 6 1/2 blade use it on cabinets and trim,plywood,etc. 

i do have a dewalt 5 1/2 trim saw which was my first i kept it just incase i would need a smaller blade, but to be honest after i installed 400 kitchens with the makita set and saws all my dewalt stuff never came out of the garage.

so my take is that a 6 1/2 saw is versitle for all finish carpentry.

BTW all my dewalt 14.4v stuff is on central nj craigslist if your interested.


----------



## FltRt521 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for that tip!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Makita has a new corded 8 Amp 5-1/2" @ $225
http://www.toolup.com/makita/5005ba.html

and then there is the classic Porter Cable 9 Amp 6" Saw Boss @ $150
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-345-Boss-6-Inch-Circular/dp/B00002269C


and the venerable 6.5 Amp 5-1/2" Skilsaw @ $114
http://www.amazon.com/Skil-HD5510-6-5-2-inch-Circular/dp/B0000223FJ


----------



## FltRt521 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Sir ! I will look at all of them. Bob


----------

